# Supprimer des applications de la liste Achats de l'App Store



## closingscene (10 Février 2013)

Salut.
y a t il moyen de supprimer des applications de la liste Achats dans le Mac App Store ?
j'ai beau chercher, je ne vois pas...


----------



## cybercool68 (10 Février 2013)

Salutation a toi 
&#201;tant depuis peu sous Mac je pense pas te dire des b&#234;tises et te dire que cela est impossible , les masqu&#233;es oui mais pas les supprim&#233;es 

Cordialement


----------



## closingscene (10 Février 2013)

Merci de l'info quand même 
C'est assez nul comme truc !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2013)

Si on les supprimait définitivement et qu'on voulait plus tard les récupérer, comment ferait-on ?

On peut les masquer (clic droit, "masquer l'achat"), ça ne suffit pas ?


----------



## closingscene (13 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Si on les supprimait définitivement et qu'on voulait plus tard les récupérer, comment ferait-on ?
> 
> On peut les masquer (clic droit, "masquer l'achat"), ça ne suffit pas ?



En fait, c'est surtout pour les trucs gratos que je télécarte...Je les essaie, mais comme c'est nul, je ne vois pas pourquoi je dois me les garder dans une bibliothèque quelconque...
Après tout, le système de l'Iphone est bien mieux. On essaie, on aime pas, on efface.

j'aime avoir le choix de mes actes.


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2013)

le système est le même sur Mac que sur l'iPhone! Si tu n'aimes pas, tu supprimes l'application du Mac. 

Il n'en reste pas moins que sur l'iTunes STore (pour l'iPhone) ou sur le Mac appStore (pour le Mac), l'historique des achats conserve la trace de l'application en question
(essaie pour voir, sur l'historique d'achats de ton compte iTunesStore de supprimer une application téléchargée sur ton iPhone.... tu verras que ce n'est pas possible, même si tu l'as virée de l'iPhone)


----------



## Mac*Gyver (14 Mars 2013)

et pour "masquer" comme vous dites ou fait comment?

pareil, j'ai pleins d'app gratos qui m' on jamais servie et que je veux virer (ou du moins, je ne veux plus les voir revenir).


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2013)

Clic droit, masquer l'achat.


----------



## mimi-iph3gs (13 Juin 2013)

bonjour, 
clic droit d'accord , mais sur l'ipad comment peut-on masquer ? (comme dit mon fils de 4ans : elle est où la clique?)
 j'ai moi aussi plein d'applis gratuites vite chargées et aussitot effacées car trop nulles, elles ne sont plus sur l'ipad mais les "fiches" sont tjrs présentes dans la liste d'achats (en catégorie <absents de l'ipad>  / ou (iphone) ou (i...) )
la mémorisation des gratuits d'appstore n'est pas tres utile...
je ne peux pas croire que personne n'ai trouvé un truc pour faire le ménage et virer les vieux 'achats' inutiles!

salut et merci


----------



## PowerGif88 (5 Août 2013)

tu peux masquer je pense j'ai deja fait la manip...


----------



## yoffy (5 Août 2013)

D'après l'aide du App Store --->

*Supprimer une application achetée sur l&#8217;App Store* :
Maintenez enfoncée l&#8217;icône de l&#8217;application dans Launchpad jusqu&#8217;à ce que toutes les icônes se mettent à bouger, puis cliquez sur le bouton de suppression de l&#8217;application (x) pour désinstaller celle-ci.


----------

